# alum shutters



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

OK, you can pretend I'm a DIY and vent all your election frustrations on me.

































OK ? Are you through now? Good.

I gots some exterior aluminum window shutters (decorative only). They're so old, the black has oxidized off and they are almost completely white. 

What's the best acrylic primer for these. - They will be remain black, or at least Essex green.

Behr ? and how much should I pay myself ?









Near me I have S-W, BM, California, and PP&G. 

OH, and these shutters get FULL sun. 

TIA

-Bill


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

daArch said:


> OK, you can pretend I'm a DIY and vent all your election frustrations on me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What are you talking about. I don't think anyone is venting all their election frustrations on you.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

ewingpainting.net said:


> What are you talking about. I don't think anyone is venting all their election frustrations on you.


Just having some fun. Trying to make it lighthearted and facetious. Don't take me seriously - this time :jester: 

So ya know some good products I could use ?


----------



## 1800Upstate (May 27, 2008)

As far as I've researched and learned, you need to add Emulsabond to the first coat of the paint, that's your "primer". The Emulsabond has an oil in it that prevents the acrylic from reacting with the aluminum. Then a finish coat of 100% paint.


----------



## TooledUp (May 17, 2008)

...Or, if you can get Hammerite in your area, try this


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

Get them powder coated. Don't forget to paint over the caulk!


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

TooledUp said:


> ...Or, if you can get Hammerite in your area, try this


Hmmmmm - never heard of it - there is an ICI within 20 minutes. tanks




bikerboy said:


> Get them powder coated.



Ahh, if I were gonna spend that kind of money, I'd buy new vinyl ones


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

Vinyl shutters come in black, no painting necessary.
Or
try that new acrylic rattle can stuff and give us feedback:thumbsup:


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

Bill, you in living in a trailer now?


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

johnpaint said:


> Bill, you in living in a trailer now?


You're a funny man, Mr John.

But the answer is NO, trailers are starting to look better than this shack.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Try this 
*Original Waterproofing Sealer* 
http://www.seal-krete.com/forwalls.htm
SW carry's it


----------



## Kelly Painting (Apr 17, 2007)

Will these be for the "new" White house?


----------



## Primer Guy (Apr 20, 2007)

XIM UMA if you want the job to last followed by a good acrylic topcoat.


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

Ahh, if I were gonna spend that kind of money, I'd buy new vinyl ones[/quote]

You are tighter than a duck's azz and thats waterproof. Buy some new vinyl shutters they are what? Fifteen bucks each?

Or hang some cool wallcovering on them. I may be able to recommend somebody.


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

No you can't replace them with vinyl. First it'll be the shutters, then the soffit & facia, then the clapboard. Then it'll start a chain reaction across the US. THEN the only jobs available will be at the vinyl factory, which is probably only available to robots.

Paint them babies! :thumbup:

I agree with the wallcovering though. Might start a trend & bank off it. Maybe a nice floral pattern?


----------



## painterdude (Jun 18, 2008)

the white, is it chalk or has all the paint worn off? If it's not chalky you can put on some sealkrete or just paint them twice. If they're as old and beat and you and I, don't go nuts, just make'm last as long as you're going to. pd


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Wash the chalk off, PPG's acrylic seal grip primer as needed & 100% acrylic as the finish coat...


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

painterdude said:


> the white, is it chalk or has all the paint worn off? If it's not chalky you can put on some sealkrete or just paint them twice. If they're as old and beat and you and I, don't go nuts, just make'm last as long as you're going to. pd



The paint is off and the white is chalk. Considering new vinyl ones are about $36/pair, I'm thinking of doing a quick and dirty on these and buying new ones when my personal economy is doing better.


----------



## painterdude (Jun 18, 2008)

best advice then is to wash them with soap and water with a brush to get the chalk offor borrow a pressure cleaner. If not then get a jug of sealkrete at the s.w. store or whoever carries it, put it in a pump sprayer, and go. You'll be betteroff if you do that in either case. I know you have that for removing paper and hit it with a coat of 2 of paint whatever sheen you want. I'd say you're economy will turn around say about 2010 if you're in an upscale neighborhood. Let's face it, paper is cyclical. All of the big houses that I took paper off and textured were mostly built in the mid 80's. Hopefully for you it'll come around again. Boy I hated taking that stuff down...I won't even mention foil paper!!! gl, pd


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

Emolsa Bond + 100% acrylic.


----------

